# Weird Babies??



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I found some weird babies in my 20 gallon today....All my female guppies are pregnant, but i don't think it was any of them. The shape is different from a baby guppy. they are kinda...i don't know more round. they're top fin is curved and fanned out with a bit of black on the top. Also two of them had some color. One was speckled with some black/grey spots. And one is half black and has a little red in him. The only black fish I have, are my red tailed black varituses. (cant spell it right (; ) So could it have been them? 
Heres the weird part:
I only have females of them. One I bought as a adult, the other as a baby who is now a juvy and has grown alot!
If it was her, I never saw she was pregnant. Didn't get a big belly or nothing. 

So whos babies are they!? The suspense is killing me!

My fish are listed below: (note: i have only one male which is a guppy)


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Erm.. not sure what a varitus is. Most live bearers can cross breed however. Possibly it's a hybrid.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

most unlikely its a platy/guppy hybrid,though I'm not getting into detail with that again.


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Agreed, its probably either a hybrid, or your grown female was pregnant when you got her. Not too informed on the var. but if they are a livebearer, then its possible that they can store sperm like guppies are fond of doing, isn't it?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

X. variatus . Scientific name for platy. I also vote for the bought adult platy. Sperm can be stored 3 months and platys are more likely to be born with color than guppies. IME guppy fry start clear and add color.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'm convinced it was her. They look like her. Only two born with alot of color. The rest are kind of grey brown. But I never saw her get pregnant. I don't see a gravid spot like I do on the ones preggo at petsmart. It confueses me! So...I don't know. I've had her for... bout three months anyway, so...its weird. I'll try to get some pictures and you can tell me what you guys think.


----------



## chamfishlvr (Jan 22, 2010)

they were Platies. My platies almost never show when they're gravid, it depends on what family (I have two diff. gene lines) they came from.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

When livebearers are dropping fry from stored sperm, they usually come in small litters and may not appear all that gravid. If you have no males in your tank, very likely the father was in the store tank.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeah there was only five adn i only have four now. They are growing VERY slow even with a heater and big 10 gallon tank. With like 30ish other babies in their with them. They are bigger but its very slow.


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Aside from the shape being off, I would say its possible one of your female guppies was hit with a black male. I have a few females that were hit with a black male and all their fry are dark colored.
Could the shape be that their deformed guppies?


----------

